# Just North....



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If we don't get an extended deep freeze soon - i will be heading North into MI to find some water to walk on. Don't realy care about hitting big water, smaller water with any panfish action is prefered but wouldn't mind some bass or cats either.

Figure i could drive 3-4 hours max from the Toledo area for a single day trip........... Anyone know of a link that shows the smaller accesible PUBLIC waters in the southern half of MI? Or if anyone makes trips up there - where do you go? Houghton Lake has been mentioned but that looks like a huge lake by my NW OH standards.  Smaller lakes would be fine by me.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

heres a web site i used when i took my trip up there.... its like OGF
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=69


----------



## gaterman (Dec 29, 2010)

You will have to go more north than sothern MI. I live in hillsdale area and there is no ice here. I think you will need to go past lansing at lest to find ice if not further. I hope with this cold front coming will fix that problem. Get on 127 and head north. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

AtticaFish,
I read a post about some guys ice fishing in the Cadillac, Michigan area. I used to bowhunt the Manistee Nat. Forest there and there are some nice lakes in that area that are open to the public. It might be a bit farther than you care to drive, but the way the winter weather is going for us Buckeyes, a person that's interested in doing ANY ice fishing this year may have to do some driving. 

After watching this video, I've given some thought to making a 4 day fishing trip to the Wisconsin area of Lake Michigan.





Good luck!
Bowhunter57


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

dont get why they are on just a peice of chucnk ice, looks like the boated to theat peice and are fishing from it......doesnt seem real safe


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i go to mich 3-4 times a year.fish with a good friend.we fish in the brighton and howell area.do really go on pike and pan fish.a couple of the lakes are whitmore and zooky lakes.
there are several lakes in that area that are state lakes and accessible.they will take you les than 2 hrs to get to any one of them.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

fishintechnician said:


> dont get why they are on just a peice of chucnk ice, looks like the boated to theat peice and are fishing from it......doesnt seem real safe


fishintechnician,
I've asked the same question(s). Espeically, when there's open water...they could be in a boat, using regular fishing equiment, life jackets and it would be a whole lot safer.

Whatever! 

Bowhunter57


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Drove 6 hrs one way two weeks ago to ice fish on fletchers pond. obviously not a day trip, but it was a great 4 day trip.
Fishing was good for pike.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya it looked alittle sketchy ice wise, but that lookes well worth some drive time. That looks incredibly fun. Im more of an eye fisher man than trout but that would b great if it were closer. Never had to do this yet in my 8 yrs of ice fishing but thinking of maybe going some where up north when theres good ice to do some walleye/perch fishing.This weather is nice for the most part, im just jonesing for the ice bad. Want to use my new shanty, cant wait for the feel of a vibe getting slamed.Hopefully we all dont have to travel to get our ice fix, but it doesnt look good.


----------

